# Aquatic bugs, ever for sale?



## Dhaynes (Nov 8, 2012)

I've been wanting to get some. Either it be Ranatra, or abedus, Dytiscidae(sp?),  so on and so forth. I know I've seen a few in the early days of my arachnid/bug obsession. But since then, I have seen none at all.


----------



## hydrophyte (Nov 8, 2012)

Dhaynes said:


> I've been wanting to get some. Either it be Ranatra, or abedus, Dytiscidae(sp?),  so on and so forth. I know I've seen a few in the early days of my arachnid/bug obsession. But since then, I have seen none at all.


Where do you live? If you have any kinds of ponds or lakes in your area you should be ale to catch stuff like that yourself, although it is getting late in the season. Water scorpions are often abundant in aquatic weeds near the shore. You could also invest in a portable black light and head out to the countryside and see what you can attract.


----------



## Dhaynes (Nov 8, 2012)

I live in Colorado, the land of bipolar weather gods. "Today shall be a hundred degrees!" Three hours later "Blizzard!"  I've seen a few boatmen when the canal was flooded, just across the street a few years ago, but nothing else.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Nov 8, 2012)

Not too sure about Abedus but I believe the rest are cosmopolitan in the US.  I've caught Ranatra here lying still w/ catch cup and snorkel during the warmer months.  Recently, some of us found Lethocerus and other assorted pond creatures were found under rocks near the shoreline.  I've seen scads of Lethocerus in a FL Walmart parking lot.  Dip netting when underwater plant growth is in full swing works, too.


----------



## Eclipse (Nov 8, 2012)

http://shop.bugsincyberspace.com/Aquatics_c11.htm

Enjoy

EDIT: He is currently out of stock.


----------



## jdl (Nov 8, 2012)

Try Hatari Invertebrates in Portal AZ.  I talked to Barney a week or so ago and if I remember right he said he had a pretty good supply of water bugs right now.


----------



## Obelisk (Nov 8, 2012)

I would find water bugs in the ghost shrimp/guppy tanks of a certain pet store, which I still occasionally visit. I used to see ranatra, caddisfly larvae, baby crayfish, tadpoles, and native fish such as swamp darters and florida flagfish in there. Sadly, I rarely see that stuff in their feeder tanks now. Go around and ask different fish places if they ever get these "contaminants" in with their feeders. I'm sure they'll be glad to sell these things that most people probably wouldn't want.


----------



## Dhaynes (Nov 10, 2012)

Thank you, everyone.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 11, 2012)

I just seen either some backswimmers or water boatmen in a cattle trough yesterday. Temps are getting down to 25 at night here.


----------



## Senses-Tingling (Nov 14, 2012)

I am able to get Ranatra, Abedus, and Lethocerus during the spring, summer, and early fall seasons. Feel free to contact me during those months and I can get some for you. It can be a trade or a purchase.


----------



## beetleman (Nov 14, 2012)

what about the giant diving beetles? dytiscus.....i believe they are up where you are hmmmm,wouldn't mind having afew of these beasts.


----------



## Shrike (Nov 15, 2012)

You should check out bugsincyberspace.  They sell a variety of aquatic insects.


----------



## bugmankeith (Nov 15, 2012)

A company called Nasco sells science supplies, I've seen live dragonfly larvae and giant water beetles for sale might be worth checking out. http://www.enasco.com/c/science/Live Materials/Invertebrates/


----------



## Introvertebrate (Nov 16, 2012)

bugmankeith said:


> A company called Nasco sells science supplies, I've seen live dragonfly larvae and giant water beetles for sale might be worth checking out. http://www.enasco.com/c/science/Live Materials/Invertebrates/


Wow.  They've got the cheapest mantis oothecas I've seen.  $6.50.  They also say they can't ship waxworm larvae to OH.  What's up with that?


----------



## bugmankeith (Nov 20, 2012)

Introvertebrate said:


> Wow.  They've got the cheapest mantis oothecas I've seen.  $6.50.  They also say they can't ship waxworm larvae to OH.  What's up with that?


They probably are highly invasive in your state, they don't ship animals where they could be invasive.


----------



## findi (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi, Hatari Inverts as mentioned earlier is a great source; several species and good info provided by owner.
Here's an of mine on article on collecting/care of water scorpions; I have others on various aquatic insects if you need: 
http://bitly.com/R7CmP1

Enjoy, beat, Frank


----------



## CyrusP (Apr 12, 2017)

Bump Bump Bump.  

I've read through all the pages of this thread and checked with all the websites mentioned and no one seems to have any giant water bugs (belostoma) available .  BusInCyberSpace is still out of stock.  Anyone know of any other places?  I might just have to go out into the ponds nearby and have a 'jump' at it.


----------



## cimice (Feb 26, 2018)

@CyrusP
https://bugs-merctest2-com.3dcartstores.com/Aquatic-Invertebrates_c_14.html
Check this site out! These bugs are available right now!


----------



## shutout2000 (Feb 26, 2018)

Uh, in my area I could get all sorts of crazy aquatic insects. Didn't realize there was a market for them.


----------



## cimice (Feb 26, 2018)

shutout2000 said:


> Uh, in my area I could get all sorts of crazy aquatic insects. Didn't realize there was a market for them.


There definitely is a market for them, especially since I live nowhere near a body of water for miles, it's kind of hard to find these weird creatures. : )


----------



## shutout2000 (Feb 26, 2018)

cimice said:


> There definitely is a market for them, especially since I live nowhere near a body of water for miles, it's kind of hard to find these weird creatures. : )


Hmmm, yeah I see that kind of stuff around here all the time. Some of these things are as big as the palm of my hand.


----------



## Shippokid26 (Jun 25, 2020)

Senses-Tingling said:


> I am able to get Ranatra, Abedus, and Lethocerus during the spring, summer, and early fall seasons. Feel free to contact me during those months and I can get some for you. It can be a trade or a purchase.





Senses-Tingling said:


> I am able to get Ranatra, Abedus, and Lethocerus during the spring, summer, and early fall seasons. Feel free to contact me during those months and I can get some for you. It can be a trade or a purchase.


Hi,I know this is a old thread, but do you still have access to any water bugs/water scorpions? I can't find them anywhere
Thanks


----------



## paumotu (Jun 25, 2020)

Eclipse said:


> http://shop.bugsincyberspace.com/Aquatics_c11.htm
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> EDIT: He is currently out of stock.


He mostly hasn't had the aquatic insects section of the site restocked in years.


----------



## Introvertebrate (Jun 26, 2020)

Introvertebrate said:


> Wow.  They've got the cheapest mantis oothecas I've seen.  $6.50.  They also say they can't ship waxworm larvae to OH.  What's up with that?


I’ve seen waxworms at an Ohio Cabelas.


----------

